# New BC track still progressing



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,
Just a quick note to send some photos of the progress on Dan Pantages track.
These gussets are to hold the removable sections.
I'll let him give you more information.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm also going to put them on all the posts. This will give the top deck lots of horizontal stability. They are made out of Polyboard. I made the "U" bolts out of redirod.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Is there another thread with more coinstruction detail. It looks very nice. I'm always on the lookout for new roadbed methods.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Frank, about 5 threads down, "A new Canadian track takes shape".


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, it's been over a year since I started this thread.
I have just returned from a visit with Dan to see how the railway is getting on.
He now has all the Dibond decking down, and has it painted.
All he needs to do is to lay the track.
I mean, how long can that take?
When I was young, I used to make all kinds of different layouts with my Triang snap track in a day, so I reckon Dan should be ready for a steamup by the weekend!
He IS doing a super job and it will be a great track to run on when finished.
When the track is all down, he will be trimming the Dibond to match.
Here are some photos from today.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

I hope Dan finishes this before he gets too old to remember why he started it in the first place. I could have sworn I saw him wandering around at the NSS making Choo Choo noises! 

Rob Meadows 

Los Angeles


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob, you know you have to make Choo Choo noises when you run live steam, no sound systems. Now why am I building this narrow sundeck? Maybe it's for the cat run.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David, Dan
Glad to see the progress...if the ditcher had been available earlier probably would have been done by now. On the other hand, all work and no play...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really looks nice be even better to see some track laid and a few trains running. What is the overall height? Later RJD


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

I showed these pictures to my locomotives and they are excited 

jim


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, make sure your passport is in order. 

It ranges in height from about 12 inches to 40 inches.


----------



## Kurt Sykes (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Dan,
Looking very good Dan,
How many tracks are you going to have?

Kurt


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

It will be double tracked with passing sidings and some staging area and steam up area. I was asked what I used to paint it and I tryed to answer but it may not have gone through so this is what I did. I used Tremclad, I think it's called Rustolium in the US. First sand it with 360 paper then wipe it down with meths and paint it. It sticks great, you should have no problems.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan
Seems we are utilizing some of the similar material, supplies: dibond and paint-










Track layout is next, then the yard setup and finally the combination transfer/turntable. The individual legs are being manufactured at this point thus the work horse style supports


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dan just sent me this wide view photo of his now completed (more or less) garden railway.
Just need time to get over there and have a steamup.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada








@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

That looks very inviting. Very nice. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*Maybe these two related items should be linked together. They both deal with Dan's track and methods of building, plus some videos of trains actually running on it.
*
*Here is the link to the previous MLS topic. * 

*http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/107787/afv/topic/Default.aspx*
*All the best,Peter. *


----------

